# New member - need advice



## LaneW (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi
I'm looking for somethign to plow my driveway which is not too big, but more than I like to do with my blower. dont want to go so far as putting a blade on my truck so I'm looking for a smaller (cheaper) option. I thought about putting a blade on my golf cart, but....

So I see a Honda Rancher AT quad for sale - is a 2005, near new, with a blade that looks like a 60 inch, maybe. I dont know a thing about these though.... looking for info on what its worth and if it would work well for plowing... advice?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Lots of guys use ATVs for plowing. They work well as long as you can handle the elements. As far as the value of that machine is concerned, a good gauge of what they sell for can be found by using Craig's List. 

Where in ID are you located?


----------



## LaneW (Oct 14, 2010)

I dont mind the elements - not as cold as minnesota here. I'm in North ID. This guy wants $5k for it - says it has 146 miles on it...


----------



## LaneW (Oct 14, 2010)

I just learned that the blade is a manual lift, not electric. Is that an issue?


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

only if you mind lifting the blade by hand after every push. gets really tiring after awhile but it's also less that can go wrong.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

$5000 is too much for a 2005... even with the plow. You can look up the book and resale value at Kelly blue book... and add a couple hundred dollars for the value of the plow.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

If your gonna spend $5,000 on a quad, look for a grizzly 660 or 700 on craigslist. You can get a decent deal on a plow shipped right to your door on ebay.


----------



## woodhe (Nov 1, 2009)

*mini truck plow*

use year around, plow fits in a 2" receiver, 5' or 6' plow with down pressure and available power angle, PLUS it has a heater!

dan


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow, if that's only $5,000... I'd get one.


----------



## woodhe (Nov 1, 2009)

*Suzuki*

Trucks (used) start around 4k for 4wd. Wheels, off road tires and a lift kit adds $750.00. Plow is around $1500 plus $400 for the power angle.

New trucks are street legal in all 50 States but will be speed limited to you States requirements (MD 54mph, IL 25mph)


----------



## LaneW (Oct 14, 2010)

Good point - I have a perfectly good Tundra I suppose I could put a blade on..... Can I do that for 1500?


----------



## woodhe (Nov 1, 2009)

*Mini Truck*

You will need a 2" receiver for the plows I use. Google BlackLine Snoplows and find the distributor in your area.

I think a 5' or 6' plow would be right in that $1500.00 range. The power angle will add $$$'s

The most I have plowed with them is 11" of wet snow. It did a great job but the plow is not designed for moving frozen piles


----------

